
Building a mobile app in 2020? Here’s what to look at - rebeldot
Looking back at the past year from a technology perspective, all we can say is that 2020 should be at least as ground-breaking as 2019. But with a lot of technology trends &amp; buzz words being promoted around, which one will you actually trust to lead the strategic direction of your next mobile app?
======
gt565k
Meh, we tried to build an offline first mobile app with react native.
Unfortunately, by the time our prototype was done we had to update react
native 3-4 times and had major breaking changes with external libraries /
plugins we used.

At the end, we decided we didn't need to be cross-platform and went iOS Swift
UI native.

So much better!

I'm not sure how RN is today, but 6 months ago it was a clusterfuck of
constant breaking changes with every minor version update. It just wasn't
worth the headache of spending days to update and fix everything while still
developing an application and trying to stay up to date. Not to mention you
were at the mercy of 3rd party library's and their maintainers any time you
want to update your version. It's a dependency nightmare for an app with a
little bit of complexity..

------
muzani
Doesn't really matter. You can always refactor later.

I'm still using Cordova. There are reasons to use Cordova. We'll phase it out
for native later. Not Flutter or React Native, but actual native.

There has never really been a "best" technology. Some are faster. Some are
safer. Some are cheaper. Some have nice curves early on and mess you up later
on. Some are awesome for CRUD, not so great when your app relies on modifying
camera or microphone data, or needs to be running in the background.

------
raztogt21
Been using React Native + Expo, and it impressed me. I think React Native
would be around for a couple of years, some huge companies as Shopify[0] are
now adopting it.

[0] [https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/react-
nati...](https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/react-native-
future-mobile-shopify)

------
taway555
native, all the way. launch on one platform. get traction? fine, scale to
multiple platforms and at that time evaluate whether you should move to a
cross platform framework (i.e. react)

------
segmondy
For the last 3 yrs, I have used javascript. Ionic (angular/typescript) and if
I need native functionality I'll jump down with Cordova plugins.

